# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Pauline Nordin

## vAnY

πιστευω πως καποιοι την εχετε ξαναδει... για μενα αντιπροσωπευει το τελειο σωμα, αυτο που θα ηθελα να ειχα  :05. Biceps: 
Η Σουιδεζα Pauline Nordin γεννηθηκε το 1982, και ασχολειται με το φιτνες IFBB επαγγελματικα απο το 2002.
Πως σας φαινεται???? :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπράβο βανυ για το τοπικ, όντος είναι απο τις όμορφες ββερς γυναίκες.  :03. Clap: 

υσ: που είσαι λεανς *
*

----------


## Exci

> μπράβο βανυ για το τοπικ, όντος είναι απο τις όμορφες ββερς γυναίκες.


What he said..

Αντε, τη φτανεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## eua9

όντως είναι σούπερ.. τι να λέμε.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Leviathan

Και κορμί και κούκλα!

----------


## vAnY

οπως ειπατε,  και κορμι, και  κουκλα...και κυριως δεν εχασε τη θυληκοτητα της..

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Leviathan

> οπως ειπατε,  και κορμι, και  κουκλα...και κυριως δεν εχασε τη θυληκοτητα της..


δεν έχει κάνει χρήση ανδρογόνων άλλωστε

----------


## Muscleboss

vAnY φοβερό τόπικ....  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  εκπληκτική αθλήτρια, για μένα ο συνδυασμός θυληκότητας και μυώδους σώματος που έχει καταφέρει... αγγίζει την τελειότητα  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

> δεν έχει κάνει χρήση ανδρογόνων άλλωστε


Εχει κανει απλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο (ποσοτητες δηλαδη) και λογικα οχι πολλες ουσιες  :01. Mr. Green: 


Εαν εαν σωμα μπορει να γινει με φυσικο τροπο ετσι δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι ακολουθουν αυτην την οδο ... professional ειναι , λογικο να κανει καποια χρηση. Απλα σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο ειναι ουσιαστικα natural  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ωραια φατσουλα οντως ....γουτσου-γουτσου!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ συγκινήθηκα βλέποντας αυτές τις φώτο μπορώ να πώ βούρκωσα απ την συγκίνηση ,ασφαλώς και επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα που η γυναίκα όταν έχει θυληκότητα δεν την χάνει αποκτώντας όμορφα γυμνασμένους μυς ακόμη και να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιες ουσίες , που είναι σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα όμως είναι αισθητικά τέλειο, άλλωστε τα έχουμε πει και έχουμε παραδείγματα δικών μας αθλητριών που όλες έχουν θυληκότητα .

με τέτοια γυναίκα να προπονούμε κάθε μέρα θα κάνω ρεκόρ είναι έμπνευση και το λέω γιατι τις καλύτερες προπονήσεις τις έκανα στην καβάλα όταν γυμναζόμουν με μια κοπέλα το 87και 88 κυριολεκτικά έτρωγα τα σίδερα και οι γυμνασμένες γυναίκες στο γυμναστήριο αποτελούν έμπνευση για τους άντρες γιατι όταν βλέπεις το ασθενές φίλο να ζορίζετε και να ιδρώνει πορώνεσε ακόμη περισσότερο .

μπράβο σ αυτές τις γυναίκες  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

> εγώ συγκινήθηκα βλέποντας αυτές τις φώτο μπορώ να πώ βούρκωσα απ την συγκίνηση ,ασφαλώς και επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα που η γυναίκα όταν έχει θυληκότητα δεν την χάνει αποκτώντας όμορφα γυμνασμένους μυς ακόμη και να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιες ουσίες , που είναι σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα όμως είναι αισθητικά τέλειο, άλλωστε τα έχουμε πει και έχουμε παραδείγματα δικών μας αθλητριών που όλες έχουν θυληκότητα .
> 
> με τέτοια γυναίκα να προπονούμε κάθε μέρα θα κάνω ρεκόρ είναι έμπνευση και το λέω γιατι τις καλύτερες προπονήσεις τις έκανα στην καβάλα όταν γυμναζόμουν με μια κοπέλα το 87και 88 κυριολεκτικά έτρωγα τα σίδερα και οι γυμνασμένες γυναίκες στο γυμναστήριο αποτελούν έμπνευση για τους άντρες γιατι όταν βλέπεις το ασθενές φίλο να ζορίζετε και να ιδρώνει πορώνεσε ακόμη περισσότερο .
> 
> μπράβο σ αυτές τις γυναίκες



 :03. Thumb up:  πραγματικα ειναι αληθινη εμπνευση αυτη η γυναικα !!! θα την ειχα βαλει στο ντεσκτοπ μου αν δεν φοβομουν να με παρεξηγησουν :01. Razz: ...
Παντως θα μπει συντομα πανω στη πορτα του ψυγειου...χεχε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## puka



----------


## chryssa

βανέσσα που την ανακαλυψες είναι όντως καταπληκτική και φοβερές φωτογραφίες..
ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ και πορωση τρελλη!!!
καλά είναι και πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα ούτως ή άλλως πόσο μάλλον με το κορμί αυτό :02. Shock: 

αυτά να βλέπουμε να ξέρουμε τι μπορεούμε να κάνουμε για εμάς..σωστά βανεσσα μου;;
ενωμένες κορίτσια στον αγώνα, στον ιδρώτα και στη διασκέδαση την ώρα της γυμναστικής... :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

chryssa οπως τα λες ειναι!!! εμπνευση ειναι η γυναικα! :05. Biceps: 

Μας τονωνει και μας δινει κουραγιο και θεληση να συνεχισουμε τον δικο μας αγωνα με το σωμα μας!!  :05. Weights: 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## peris

το σωμα της κοπελας ειναι σαν αγαλμα τι να λεμε τωρα εντυπωσιακο σωμα και ειναι και κουκλα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο, με την καμια! Απλα δεν εχει χαλασει το προσωπο της και η Monica Brant δεν εχασε ποτε την θυληκοτητα της ασπουμε δεν λεει κατι αυτο. Το τι εχει παρει ο θεος και η ψυχη της!!! Τετοια σωματα δεν γινοντε χωρις φαρμακο


καλος όρισες καταρχήν, πολυ απόλυτη είσαι, αυτό για τα φάρμακα μπορεί να το γνωρίζει μόνο η ιδια και ίσως και ο προπονητής τις.

εγώ πάντως προπονητής τις δεν είμαι.................................

----------


## LionessFreyja

> καλος όρισες καταρχήν, πολυ απόλυτη είσαι, αυτό για τα φάρμακα μπορεί να το γνωρίζει μόνο η ιδια και ίσως και ο προπονητής τις.
> 
> εγώ πάντως προπονητής τις δεν είμαι.................................



καλως σας βρηκα. μπαινω αρκετουτσικο καιρο απλα δεν ποσταρω. δεν ειμαι χτεσυνη στο σπορ, ουτε μαρεσει να κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλο μου. Δεν ειπα οτι η κοπελα δεν εχει ωραιο σωμα, ισα ισα το αντιθετο. Ουτε αμφιβαλω οτι φτυνει αιμα. Οσο αιμα και να φτυσει ομως ετσι δεν γινεσαι χωρις φαρμακο, δεν χρειαζεται να ρωτησουμε τον προπονητη της για αυτο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

κοιτα LionessFreyja για τη συγκεκριμένη αθλήτρια δεν γνωρίζω, αλλα επειδή γνωρίζω για άλλες αθλήτριες που είναι εξίσου όμορφες και έχουν εξίσου καλο σώμα, και δεν περνούν φάρμακα επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλω και για αυτή.

----------


## LionessFreyja

> κοιτα LionessFreyja για τη συγκεκριμένη αθλήτρια δεν γνωρίζω, αλλα επειδή γνωρίζω για άλλες αθλήτριες που είναι εξίσου όμορφες και έχουν εξίσου καλο σώμα, και δεν περνούν φάρμακα επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλω και για αυτή.



σαν ποιες?

----------


## KATERINI 144

σαν αυτές...................  :02. Moderator: 

δεν εχει νόημα, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, τέλος.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο, με την καμια! Απλα δεν εχει χαλασει το προσωπο της και η Monica Brant δεν εχασε ποτε την θυληκοτητα της ασπουμε δεν λεει κατι αυτο. Το τι εχει παρει ο θεος και η ψυχη της!!! Τετοια σωματα δεν γινοντε χωρις φαρμακο


LionessFreyja welcome, ο Leviathan δεν είπε οτι δεν πήρε φάρμακα, είπε οτι δεν πήρε *ανδρογόνα*... υπάρχει διαφορά. και εγώ τείνω να συμφωνήσω μαζί του.

ΜΒ

----------


## puka

εγω παντως ........ εχω φιλη γυμναστρια που ασχολειται με το bb απο σχεδον παιδική ηλικία και τωρα εχει φτασει σε εξαιρετικό επιπεδο , ολα ΜΟΝΟ με διατροφή και εντατικη προπονηση , ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εξτρα και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ χημικό .... και ειμαι σε πολύ καλή Θεση να το γνωριζω μιας και ειναι πολύ καλή παιδική μου φιλη και δεν εχει προπονητή .... 

Απλά ειπα να το αναφερω για να δειξω οτι μπορεις να φτασεις σε καλά level natural ... 

Αλλά εγω και παλι δεν ειμαι ειδημων ... μια προσωπικη εμπειρια μοιράζομαι ...

----------


## LionessFreyja

> εγω παντως ........ εχω φιλη γυμναστρια που ασχολειται με το bb απο σχεδον παιδική ηλικία και τωρα εχει φτασει σε εξαιρετικό επιπεδο , ολα ΜΟΝΟ με διατροφή και εντατικη προπονηση , ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εξτρα και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ χημικό .... και ειμαι σε πολύ καλή Θεση να το γνωριζω μιας και ειναι πολύ καλή παιδική μου φιλη και δεν εχει προπονητή .... 
> 
> Απλά ειπα να το αναφερω για να δειξω οτι μπορεις να φτασεις σε καλά level natural ... 
> 
> Αλλά εγω και παλι δεν ειμαι ειδημων ... μια προσωπικη εμπειρια μοιράζομαι ...



μαλιστα, ειναι η γυμναστρια σου σαν την Pauline Nordin?? 

***εντιτ απο katerini 144***

----------


## puka

***εντιτ απο katerini 144***

δεν σε καταλαβαινω , ειλικρινα ... γραφεις επιΘετικα ( ετσι φαινεται απο τον τροπο γραφης σου )  και εδω απλά κανουμε μια κουβέντα φιλικά παντα ...  

Εγω προσωπικά , δεν υπερασπιζομαι καμία ...... με αφήνουν ολα αυτα παντελώς αδιαφορη ......... απλά ειπα να παραΘεσω την δικη μου εμπειρία .... και ναι , εχει τρομερο κορμί .... 

εσενα το Θεμα σου ποιο ειναι ακριβώς ;;; οτι αυτή κανει χρηση και για αυτό ειναι ετσι ;;;; Οκ , so what ... ; το αποτελεσμα κρινουμε εμείς και οχι το τι και το πως ... αν εχει η δεν εχει παρει , μονο αυτή το ξέρει  ......... Ειναι Θεα η γυναικα και thats all .... 

ολα τα άλλα ειναι περιττα ..........

----------


## Muscleboss

***εντιτ απο katerini 144 ***

κάποιο άλλο σχόλιο για τη κοπέλα έχεις να κάνεις? 

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή σου στο θέμα... ότι και να χει πάρει χαλάλι της είναι κουκλάρα, πάρε  και εσύ να σε θαυμάσουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## puka

> κάποιο άλλο σχόλιο για τη κοπέλα έχεις να κάνεις? 
> 
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή σου στο θέμα... ότι και να χει πάρει χαλάλι της είναι κουκλάρα, πάρε  και εσύ να σε θαυμάσουμε.
> 
> ΜΒ




 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LionessFreyja

> κάποιο άλλο σχόλιο για τη κοπέλα έχεις να κάνεις? 
> 
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή σου στο θέμα... ότι και να χει πάρει χαλάλι της είναι κουκλάρα, πάρε  και εσύ να σε θαυμάσουμε.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ειπα οτι εχει καλο σωμα και μπραβο της, δεν ειπα το αντιθετο. Απλα σχολιασα το ποστ του Leviathan που ειπε οτι δεν εχει παρει ανδρογονα. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι πρεπει να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας? Ποιο το προβλημα να πει καποιος, εχω παρει αυτο και αυτο και αυτο και ειμαι ετσι, δηλαδη που το κακο?? Εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου φαρμακακι ουτε προκειτε, γιαυτο ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δεν προκειτε να γινω ποτε ετσι και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο. Θα βαλω και φωτος μου δεν εχω προβλημα

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω βλεπω φιλη μου ότι μπήκες λιγο επιθετικα στο φόρουμ,ξεκινωντας από ένα απλό τοπικ να ανοιξεις ολόκληρο ζήτημα.Δεν ξερω τους σκοπους που το κανεις αυτό,προφανως για να μην εχουν καποιες κοπελες αυταπάτες οτι μπορουν να κανουν αυτο το σωμα;Συστησου στα καινουργια μελη ,να σε χαιρετισει ο κόσμος και θα προτεινα πιο ηπιους τονους.Φιλικα παντα και με συμπαθεια.

----------


## LionessFreyja

> για να μην εχουν καποιες κοπελες αυταπάτες οτι μπορουν να κανουν αυτο το σωμα;



ακριβως αυτο! νομιζουν οτι με τους ροζ αλτηρες θα γινουν ετσι. Εδω με κιλα σοβαρα και δεν γινεσαι ετσι με τιποτα. Επισης εχω λιγακι βαρεθει το να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας, λες και ειναι ταμπου η χρηση ουσιων. Οποιον και να ρωτησεις δηλωνει νατουραλ, εχει καταντησει αστειο αυτο πλεον. 

Δεν μπηκα με κανενα επιθετικο στυλακι, ισα ισα! Την γνωμη μου ειπα με πολυ καλο τροπο μαλιστα, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που βλεπουν καποιοι την επιθετικοτητα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

οκ το κλίμα στο φορουμ ειναι κάλο, 
θα το διαπιστώσεις στην πορεία, αλλιως ειναι να μιλάς και να σε βλέπει ο αλλος και αλλιώς εινα να διαβάζει τη γράφεις, γιαυτο και κάποια πράγματα παρεξηγούνται εύκολα με το γραπτό λογο, 
ας σταματήσει εδω δεν έγινε και τίποτα.

εντιτ: ας μη συνεχίσουν και τα υπολοιπα μελη την αντιπαράθεση, το θεμα μας ειναι ο σχολιασμός των φωτο του τοπικ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο καθένας μπορεί να πεί την γνώμη του και να σχολιάσει απλα το θέμα των φαρμάκων όλοι ξέρουμε οτι υπάρχει στον αθλητισμό όπως ξέρουμε οτι μπορεί ενα σώμα ειδικα γυναικείο χωρις υπερβολικό όγκο αλλα με συμετρία και ταλέντο μπορεί να κερδίσει ενα ογκοδέστερο με περισσότερους μυς .

η ομορφιά πολλες φορες δεν έχει να κάνει με τον όγκο .

και εγω θα μπορούσα να πώ αν ηθελα και έμπαινα γερα στα φαρμακα θα έφτανα πολυ πιό ψηλα αλλα δεν μπορώ και να κατακρίνω κάποιον επειδή έφτασε σε πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο να απαξιώσω την δουλεια που έκανε και να πώ είναι αποτέλεσμα φαρμάκων γιατι έχω δεί αθλητές σε όλα τα αθλήματα που βγαίνουν τελευταίοι και μπορεί να παίρνουν περισσότερα φαρμακα απο τον πρώτο ακόμη και 10 αθλητές να ντοπάρουμε πάλι το ταλέντο θα ξεχωρήσει.

και δεν είναι θέμα συζήτησης τα φάρμακα παρα μόνο σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις ανάμεσα σε γνώστες , επιτρέψτε μου λόγω χρόνιας εμπειρίας να πώ πως όταν το θέμα δεν είχε πάρει ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις και να συζητιέτε και απο τα μμε υπήρχαν λιγότεροι εως καθόλου άσχετοι που να κάνουν χρήση ενώ τώρα ακόμη και για την παραλία θα χρησιμοποιήσουν .

και ξέρετε γιατί ? επειδή κανείς δεν το πιστεύει. το σταματάω εδω το θέμα γιατί τα έχω γραψει πολλες φορες και εχω βάλει ακόμη και φωτο που είχα κατέβει σε αγώνες χωρίς ούτε να έχω ιδεα απο φάρμακα .και μιλάω για 86, 87, 88

απλα εκείνα τα χρόνια ασχολούταν μόνο αυτός που είχε ταλέντο με το ββ όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα αν κάποιος δεν είχε ταλέντο ασχολούταν με πολεμικές τεχνες , ποδόσφαιρο κτλ τώρα όποιος βλέπει ενα σωμα ββερ λέει ε τι έγινε θα πάρω φαρμακα και θα γίνω , αντε βγαλτε συμπέρασμα.

αυτά είναι η χρήση τους μόνο υπο προυποθέσεις καί εχω αναφέρει και λόγους όπως και πολλοι απο το φόρουμ με τον βασικότερο λόγο την ψυχολογική εξάρτηση . 

πάντως στην τελική κρίνουμε το αποτέλεσμα ούτε είμαστε ολυμπιακή επιτροπή να κατακρίνουμε η να σχολιάσουμε το πώς έγινε αν πήρε η δεν πήρε φάρμακα

----------


## Annie

...η Nordin είναι μία κούκλα, πολύ όμορφη  κ πολύ θηλυκή....εδώ και χρόνια παρακολουθώ την πορεία της όταν ακόμη δεν είχε πάει αμερική...από τις αγαπημένες μου..μάλιστα ήμουν συνδρομήτρια στο προηγούμενο site που διατηρούσε...το θέμα των φαρμάκων μένει ασχολίαστο όταν μιλάμε για μια τόσο όμορφη κοπέλα... :01. Wink:

----------


## leangains

> υσ: που είσαι λεανς **


καλά 1ον αυτά τα λένε η μάλλον τα φωνάζουν "ρε συ κοίτα!" 

Για πολλά κρυα ντουζ οι εικονες....

Στις παρακάτω δε θελω λογοκρισίες, αφου τις εχουν στη σελίδα με τα άρθρα της στο ΒΒ.com , ελπιζω να περασουν τα κοκκιναδια κ εδω

οι τελευταίες 2 είναι από το σαιτ της  











    
^ κοιτα εδω ζουζουνα κοιτα γλυκα, να με παρει να της μαγειρευω, lean beaf kai sweet potatoes, αυτα! Πάω να κάνω μονόζυγο να ηρεμήσω κ ένα μπάνιο με παγάκια!!!!!! Αυτα!!! over out

YΓ1.τώρα για την βοήθεια που αναφέρθηκε στα παραπάνω μηνύματα, δε με αφορα, αλλά 50κιλά κοριτσακι στο 160, μονο βοήθεια δεν έχει λαβει, αν φαινεται big, είναι επειδη είναι super lean

Υ.Γ2 αν επεμβει κοκκινος δαχτυλος, την πλατουλα την ωραία αφήστε τη πλσ πλσ πλσ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Υ.Γ2 αν επεμβει κοκκινος δαχτυλος, την πλατουλα την ωραία αφήστε τη πλσ πλσ πλσ


 *επεμβει για να μπουν μεγενθυμενες οι φωτος, μισές δουλειες κανεις λεανς*  :08. Toast:

----------


## leangains

μισες αλλά καλές εεεε?? Γεια σου ομάδα με τα κοκκινα!

Υ.Γ Πως μπαινουν μεγενθυμένες  οι φωτο? Καποιο λινκ να το κοιτάξω υπάρχει? τνχ

αλλά να σου πω εμένα μαρεσει να μπαινουν μικρες κ να πατας πάνω να μεγαλώνουν με την εφαρμογή άμα συνεχίσουμε έτσι και με μεγάλες φοτο κάποια θεματα βλ τα μπειμπς θα γίνουν 200 σελίδες, μια ιδεα λεω όπως σου-σας αρεσει

----------


## leangains

καλα η κοπελια δεν παιζεται αγαπη ειναι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία γυμναστική για το μάτι μπράβο άξιος και μεσα στους κανόνες ευπρέπειας ταξης και ηθική!!πάνω απο όλα   :02. Shock:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα στις τελευταίες φωτο την αδικεί το μαγιο πραγματικα ειναι ημιστρίνκεν καλύτερα να ήταν στρίνκεν μισές δουλειές .

και δεν κάνω πλάκα απλα κολακεύετε καλύτερα η γυναίκα αν δείτε την ίδια φωτο με διαφορετικό μαγιό και δεν μιλάω με υπονοούμενα ασχετα αν πλανάτε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## manos_

πρεπει να ειναι η μοναδικη που εχετε ποσταρει με τετοιο μυικο προσανατολισμο που να μου αρεσει και αυτο γιατι εχει τυπο και θυληκοτητα και το πλασαρει ακομα και μεσα απο ενα πολυ μυωδες σωμα.Μπραβο της.Οτι φαρμακο και να χει παρει δεν εχει να λεει το εχει γενικα.

----------


## mantus3

> απλα στις τελευταίες φωτο την αδικεί το μαγιο πραγματικα ειναι ημιστρίνκεν καλύτερα να ήταν στρίνκεν μισές δουλειές .
> 
> και δεν κάνω πλάκα απλα κολακεύετε καλύτερα η γυναίκα αν δείτε την ίδια φωτο με διαφορετικό μαγιό και δεν μιλάω με υπονοούμενα ασχετα αν πλανάτε


κ που να δεις κ χωρις ποσο ποιο ωραια θα φαινοταν...

----------


## anjelica



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες φώτο αγγέλικα με τέτοια μυικότητα και έχει θυληκότητα η κοπέλα!!

αυτό είναι που λέμε αν τόχεις το βγάζεις όπως και νασαι και μορεί μια χωρίς μυς να μην το βγάζει με τίποτε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ktsam

Μπήκα στο site της και είχε ένα ενδιαφέρον Q&A. Δέστε απόσπασμα παρακάτω:

*Q: Δε σου λείπει κάποιο καλό και νόστιμο φαγητό όπως παγωτό ή πίτσα?*
 A: Οχι. Δε μου λείπει επειδή δεν απαγορεύεται. Αν θέλω να φάω κάτι από αυτά είμαι ελεύθερη να το παραγγείλω. Απλά δε θέλω. Δε προσθέτει ευτυχία στη ζωή μου, δίνει μόνο στιμιαία απόλαυση λόγω ζάχαρης, αλλά δεν θα φτιάξω τη ζωή μου από το φαγητό.  Επίσης αγαπώ το φαγητό που τρώω κάθε μέρα, περιμένω να έρθει το κάθε γεύμα. Έτσι δε νοιώθω στερημένη. Έχω κάνει αρκετή περισυλλογή αυτά τα χρόνια και έχω πειθαρχήσει το μυαλό μου. Δεν ήμουν πάντα έτσι, αλλά η εξάσκηση με τελειοποιεί.. Δε λεω ότι ποτέ δε θα φάω κάτι τέτοιο, είμαι σίγουρη ότι μια ή δυο φορές το χρόνο θα έχω κάτι πέραν των συνηθισμένων, αλλά όταν θα το κάνω θα είναι μια προσχεδιασμένη υποχώρηση και όχι μια στιγμή αδυναμίας.
*Q: Πως μπορώ να σε πιστέψω όταν λες ότι δεν έχεις κάνει χρήση φαρμάκων. Όλοι λένε οτι έχεις κάνει.*
 A: Λοιπόν δε μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις. Αλλά αν έχεις δει τη καθημερινή ζωή μου, ξοδέψεις 24/7 μαζί μου, φας το φαγητό μου, κάνεις τις προπονήσεις μου και όλα αυτά για 10 χρόνια είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα δεις τι έχω κάνει για να φτάσω ως εδώ. Πήρε πολύ χρόνο παρόλη την αφοσίωσή μου επειδή το να φτιάξεις ένα σώμα που γυρνά κεφάλια δεν αρκούν 3 μήνες προπόνησης. Παίρνει χρόνια. Ειδικά για τις γυναίκες που έχουν πολύ λιγότερη τεστοστερόνη από τους άνδρες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^^ κανε αν θελεις μια μετάφραση περιληπτικά.

@ εύγε anjelica  :03. Clap:

----------


## leangains

one moment in the lips forever in the hips

ατακα της κοπελας μου, στην αδερφη της που ηθελε να φαει χτες παγωτακι

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown: τι να πω παραπανω....

εγω ανοιξα το τοπικ αυτο γιατι απο την στιγμη που την ειδα εγινε το ιδαλμα μου, αντιπροσωπευει το Τελειο γυναικειο σωμα για το δικο μου γουστο, αυτο που θα ηθελα να εχω. 

ειναι φοβερη :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν είσαι και πάρα πολύ μακριά βανυ, έχεις πολύ καλα γενετικά, μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια χρειάζεται   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Exci

> δεν είσαι και πάρα πολύ μακριά βανυ, έχεις πολύ καλα γενετικά, μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια χρειάζεται


Agreed!
Ενα προγραμμα χρειαζεσαι, την επιμονη πιστευω την εχεις. Τα υπολοιπα θα τα κανει το σωμα σου  :05. Biceps:

----------


## vAnY

:05. Biceps:  υπμονη κι επιμονη...κατι θα γινει...χεχε :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

:02. Shock: λιγες προσφατες  φωτο της θεας pauline !.... 

αχ και τι δεν θα δινα για τετοια ποδια!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## anjelica

> λιγες προσφατες φωτο της θεας pauline !....


αχ και τι δεν θα δινα για τετοια ποδια!! :03. Bowdown: 

απλα δωσε λιγο υπομονη και επιμονη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

σε τρεις μηνες τα φτιαχνεις ανετα.τωρα βαλε μυς...

----------


## The Rock

Εμένα γτ δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η κοπέλα ?

----------


## ioannis1

σαρεσουν οι γεεματες :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ουτε εμενα μαρεσει. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Exci

> Εμένα γτ δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η κοπέλα ?


Aπο ποια αποψη?

----------


## The Rock

> Aπο ποια αποψη?


Δεν ξέρω Γιάννη αλλά αυτή είναι κοντή,παραείναι στεγνή,σιλικονάτη και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόσωπο ...

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ασε εμεις ειμαστε αλλιως... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Exci

Ουστ, βλασφημοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## anjelica

> Δεν ξέρω Γιάννη αλλά αυτή είναι κοντή,παραείναι στεγνή,σιλικονάτη και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόσωπο ...


 :02. Shock:  το παραλες τωρα

----------


## ioannis1

giati αγγελικη παραειναι αδυνατη νομιζω... :01. Smile:

----------


## The Rock

> το παραλες τωρα


Τα παραλέω ?
Λες ?
1,58 ύψος
51 κιλά 

Δεν με ρώτησες ... Αλλά σε ποιο άβαταρ αναφέρεσαι ? Σε αυτό που έχω δημόσια ή του προφίλ μου ?

----------


## anjelica

> giati αγγελικη παραειναι αδυνατη νομιζω...


Σε αυτη τη φωτο ναι,σε αλλες μου αρεσει και εχει και πολυ ωραιο προσωπο,δεν μπορεις να την πεις ασχημη.

----------


## anjelica

> Τα παραλέω ?
> Λες ?
> 1,58 ύψος
> 51 κιλά 
> 
> Δεν με ρώτησες ... Αλλά σε ποιο άβαταρ αναφέρεσαι ? Σε αυτό που έχω δημόσια ή του προφίλ μου ?


τοσο ειμαι και εγω :01. ROFL: αλλα με αλλο ποσοστο λιπος α χα χα

----------


## anjelica

αυτο που βλεπω

----------


## Exci

> giati αγγελικη παραειναι αδυνατη νομιζω...


Aγωνιστικη ειναι, τι επρεπε να ειναι μπουλουκακι? Αν χαλαρωσει λιγο ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## Exci

Μην αμαυρωνετε το ιερο αυτο Thread με τα οφφ-τοπικ σας  :01. Evil: 


 :02. Rabbit:

----------


## anjelica

> Μην αμαυρωνετε το ιερο αυτο Thread με τα οφφ-τοπικ σας


εχεις δικιο που ειναι ο Φωτης εχουμε δουλεια εδω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

> Μην αμαυρωνετε το ιερο αυτο Thread με τα οφφ-τοπικ σας



πες τα ρε Exci !!! :08. Toast:  

Η pauline εχει κορμαρα γιατι ειναι μυωδες το σωμα της, χωρις υπερβολη, ειναι γραμμωμενη σουπερ, εχει σουπερ αναλογιες, ειναι νεα ομορφη και στο προσωπο που και χωρις μακιγιαζ ειναι ουτος η αλλος κουκλα.... και παραμενει θυληκια...
Μπορει να ειναι κοντη αλλα οι αναλογιες της ειναι μια χαρα... και εξ αλλου¨"τα ακριβα αρωματα μπαινουν σε μικρα μποθκαλια" :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Πολλες αλλες γυναικες ασχολουνται με φιτνες η ββ,αλλες ειναι ομορφες στο σω
μα και κακασχημες στο προσωπο, :01. Mr. Green:  αλλες ειναι και καλα φιτνες αλλα μαλλον για μοντελα κοκαλιαρικα χωρις γραμμωση ειναι, κι αλλες ειναι με ικανες να συναγωνιστουν και τον coleman σε ογκο :01. Mr. Green: , και χανουν εντελως τη θυληκοτητα τους!(σεβαστο ομως το γουστο του καθενος...απλα εκφραζω τη δικη μου γνωμη.)

για μενα εχει καταφερει ολα τα θετικα η pauline, της βγαζω το καπελο :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

εγω την εκρινα σαν γυναικα οχι σαν αθλητρια.και επειτα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολοι να συμφωνουμε εδω... :01. Wink:

----------


## The Rock

> εγω την εκρινα σαν γυναικα οχι σαν αθλητρια.και επειτα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολοι να συμφωνουμε εδω...


Ακριβώς αυτό !

----------


## Exci

> εγω την εκρινα σαν γυναικα οχι σαν αθλητρια.και επειτα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολοι να συμφωνουμε εδω...


Ναι δεν αντιλεγω, απλα εννοουσα οτι σαν αθλητρια το % λιπους το κανει οτι θελει, δεν ειναι καποιος οποιοσδηποτε ανθρωπος (εκτος του χωρου της γυμναστικης δηλαδη) που γενικα μενει σε σταθερο % για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα. Αυτο το "πολυ λεπτη" δηλαδη, ειναι πολυ σχετικο.

----------


## ioannis1

για αθλητρια ειναι τελεια.ισως μετα οταν γεμισει ναναι οντως κουκλα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδή μιλάμε για την νορντίν έχω να πω πως εχουμε δεί φωτο της και η γυναίκα έχει ακτινοβολία και ενοώ οι μυς της ακτινοβολούν θυληκότητα ανήκει στην κατηγορία που λέμε όταν τόχει μια γυναίκα και καθε εκατοστό απο τους μυς της το δείχνει .

μην μπερδευόσαστε απο τις συγκεκριμένες φωτο που είναι σε τουαλέτα με κακό φωτισμό που τονίζει περισσότερο την γράμμωση λόγω του κάθετου φωτισ΄μού και την σκληραίνει(αυτό οι αγωνιστικοί πρέπει να το ξέρουν που και ενας χοντρούλης αν τον βάλεις κατω απο κάθετο φωτισμό χωρίς καθόλου μπροστα θα βγάζει γραμμες .

γι αυτό για αντικειμενικότερη κρίση δέστε πιο πάνω φωτο και θα καταλάβετε  :02. Shock:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile: 


> για αθλητρια ειναι τελεια.ισως μετα οταν γεμισει ναναι οντως κουκλα..



Ιοαννης και TheRock σεβομαι απολυτως το γεγονος οτι σαν γυναικα μπορει να μη σας αρεσει...αλιμονο αμα συμφωνουσαμε σε ολα κι ειχαμε τα ιδια γουστα δεν θα'χε πλακα! :01. Wink: 

Εξηγηστε μου ομως τι εννοειτε οτι ειναι πολυ λεπτη, και θα τη θελατε πιο "γεματη" ως γυναικα? εννοειτε σε ποσοστο λιπους λιγο πιο γεματη η σε μυικο ιστο?  :01. Mr. Green: 
απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω... με μπερδεψατε! :01. ROFL:

----------


## No Cash

ειναι ΘΕΑ!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## The Rock

> Ιοαννης και TheRock σεβομαι απολυτως το γεγονος οτι σαν γυναικα μπορει να μη σας αρεσει...αλιμονο αμα συμφωνουσαμε σε ολα κι ειχαμε τα ιδια γουστα δεν θα'χε πλακα!
> 
> Εξηγηστε μου ομως τι εννοειτε οτι ειναι πολυ λεπτη, και θα τη θελατε πιο "γεματη" ως γυναικα? εννοειτε σε ποσοστο λιπους λιγο πιο γεματη η σε μυικο ιστο? 
> απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω... με μπερδεψατε!


Πολύ ευχαρίστως !

Προτιμώ γενικά τις αθλήτριες φίτνες αλλά αύτή παραείναι στεγνή ....
Δεν μου αρέσει το τόσο χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους  ... περισσότερους μυς δεν θέλω δεν θα μου χρειαστούν σε κάτι  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

> Πολύ ευχαρίστως !
> 
> Προτιμώ γενικά τις αθλήτριες φίτνες αλλά αύτή παραείναι στεγνή ....
> Δεν μου αρέσει το τόσο χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους  ... περισσότερους μυς δεν θέλω δεν θα μου χρειαστούν σε κάτι


 :03. Thumb up:  οκ το'πιασα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## savage

εγω μια χαρα τη βρισκω παλι.
να περασει απο το γραφειο μου η κοπελα για ενα ραντεβου!!! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια διευκρήνηση για την νορντιν δεν είναι τεράστια απλα εχει γραμωμένους μυς με όμορφη σιλουέτα όμως και το σώμα της είναι θυληκό και πιστεύω σε μη αγωνιστική κατάσταση θα είναι και ζουμεράντζα .
γιατί σαν σχήμα δεν παραπέμπτει σε ανδρικό σωμα , το πρόσωπό της επίσης είναι όμορφο και σεχυ και πιστεύω όταν την κοιτας μεσα στα μάτια απο κοντα χάνεσαι τελείως :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## isis

> μια διευκρήνηση για την νορντιν δεν είναι τεράστια απλα εχει γραμωμένους μυς με όμορφη σιλουέτα όμως και το σώμα της είναι θυληκό και πιστεύω σε μη αγωνιστική κατάσταση θα είναι και ζουμεράντζα .
> γιατί σαν σχήμα δεν παραπέμπτει σε ανδρικό σωμα , το πρόσωπό της επίσης είναι όμορφο και σεχυ και πιστεύω όταν την κοιτας μεσα στα μάτια απο κοντα χάνεσαι τελείως


ένα είναι το ζητούμενο , είτε λέγεται paulin είτε μαρία είτε άννα , είτε είναι fitness είτε bbing , είναι καλή στο κρεβάτι ή κάνει μόνο για γλάστρα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ένα είναι το ζητούμενο , είτε λέγεται paulin είτε μαρία είτε άννα , είτε είναι fitness είτε bbing , είναι καλή στο κρεβάτι ή κάνει μόνο για γλάστρα?


 
εδω όμως δεν εχει να κάνει με την γυναίκα και μόνο και ας είναι φωτια, αλλα άν είναι καλός ο καντιλαναύτης και ξέρει να την ανάβει , γιατί όσο καλές προδιαγραφες και να χει , το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## isis

> εδω όμως δεν εχει να κάνει με την γυναίκα και μόνο και ας είναι φωτια, αλλα άν είναι καλός ο καντιλαναύτης και ξέρει να την ανάβει , γιατί όσο καλές προδιαγραφες και να χει , το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη


σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο , αλλά πρέπει και το υλικό να είναι εύφλεκτο , αν είναι βραδύκαυστο το φυτίλι , άστα να πάνε!  :02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ μυωδης και σχημα.ευχομαι βανυ να ακολουθησεις τα χναρια της. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

> πολυ μυωδης και σχημα.ευχομαι βανυ να ακολουθησεις τα χναρια της.


 :03. Bowdown:  αχ κι εγω το ευχομαι!!! :05. Weights:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Exci

> αχ κι εγω το ευχομαι!!!


Κι εγω κι εγω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν και δεν είναι καλιτεχνικές αυτές οι φωτο της νορντιν και χωρίς χρώμα μου αρέσουν , έχει τα λεπτα χαρακτηριστικά του θυληκού .

ευχομαι και είμαι σίγουρος βάνυ οτι θα φτάσεις το πρότυπό σου γιατί το θέλεις και γιατι το σώμα  σου είναι σ αυτή την κατεύθυνση και δεν είσαι τεμπέλα και το κυριότερο με θεμιτα μέσα αν δεν το πίστευα δεν θα εκτιθόμουν να το γραφω στο φόρουμ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.eleni

Pauline is from Maryland. She competed at the East Coast Tournament of Champions..in figure...OMG...What a figure Enjoy:


*Mod: You are in a greek forum and you are supposed to write in Greek. It is the third time you are warned. Sorry, but next time your message will be deleted.*

----------


## drago

> Pauline is from Maryland. She competed at the East Coast Tournament of Champions..in figure...OMG...What a figure Enjoy:


where is the image gal???

----------


## James

Πολυ καλή αθλήτρια,πρότυπο για πολλες γυναικες. :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

χωρις λογια.... :03. Thumb up: 
(η πως μπορει μια γυναικα να ειναι κουκλα και θυληκοτατη σε συνδιασμο με καλογυμνασμενο σωμα) :03. Bowdown: 
(χτεσινη φωτο)

----------


## Haris Pilton

Aδοιανοητη!Εχω μηνει μ...ς!!!! :02. Shock: 
Εβλεπα αλλες αθλητριες με τοσους μυες και μονο που δεν ξερναγα.(γουστα ειναι αυτα,περι μυηκης αναπτυξης ομως φοβερες)

Αλλα η Pauline ειναι μοναδικη!ΥΠΕΡθυληκο και μυωδης,και μ'αρεσει,εκπλησομαι με τον εαυτο μου!
Καλα τα εβαψε και ξανθα;Δεν εχω λογια...
Μπωρει να ειμαι 1,94 αλλα οσο πιο κοντη και λεπτοκαμομενη ειναι η κοπελα τοσο πιο πολυ μ'αρεσει,το οτι θα μου αρεσε και μυωδης κοπελα δν το περιμενα ποτε!
Θυληκοτατη οσο δεν παει!Απιστευτη!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πάντα το έλεγα για την νορντίν , ή κοπέλα είναι σεχυ και ξέρει πολύ καλά τι της ταιριάζει και δεν το αλλάζει τίποτε αυτό και μυώδης να είναι πάλι σεχυ είναι , γιατι όπως εχω ξαναπεί αυτό είναι εμφυτο η τόχεις η δεν τόχεις, εμένα προσωπικα μου αρέσει πάρα πολυ και χαίρομε που και η βανυ την έχει πρότυπο , απλα και οι δικές μας ελληνίδες αθλήτριες δεν ξεφεύγουν σε μυικότητα και έχουν θυληκότητα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## No Cash

αν ηταν και λιγο πιο γατα ομως δεν θα εβαφε και το φρυδι...    :01. Wink:  


τα μελαχρινα της πηγαινουν περισσοτερο... αλλα και ετσι ομορφη ειναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Razz:  καλα και με βαμμενο φρυδι μια χαρα ειναι !! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Exci

:02. Love:

----------


## -beba-

Είναι Θεά. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

Κι αλλες λιγες φρεσκοτατες φωτο απο την φωτογραφιση που εκανε στο Μεξικο.
 :03. Thumb up: 

να πω την αληθεια δεν ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου...αλλα ομορφες ειναι. :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε βανυ ωραίες φωτο χωρίς να είνναι χυδαίες και προκλητικές και είναι πραγματικα ενα τεστ ντράιβ να δούμε αν όλα δουλεύουν σωστα πάνω μας  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## vAnY

> μπράβο ρε βανυ ωραίες φωτο χωρίς να είνναι χυδαίες και προκλητικές και είναι πραγματικα ενα τεστ ντράιβ *να δούμε αν όλα δουλεύουν σωστα πάνω μας*



 :01. Razz:  και?? δουλευουν ολα οκ ?? :01. ROFL: 
Οχι ρωταω γιατι ανησυχησα πατερ...μηπως απο την πολυ προσευχη σου φανηκαν ακρως προκλητικες για εναν ανθρωπο της εκκλησιας και επαθες καμια ζημια...
αλλα αφου μου λες οτι ειναι ωραιες και σεμνες...οκ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

Ηλια αν μπαινουν σε λειτουργια τα συστηματα με αυτες τις φωτος ή εμεις ειμαστε αναπηροι ή εισαι υπερανθρωπος! :01. Razz:

----------


## scal

too much για μένα η κοπέλα, τις θέλω λίγο πιο Light εκδόσεις.. αυτή έχει μεγαλύτερο μπράτσο από μένα!

----------


## The Rock

Βασικά με το μαλλί και το make up παραέγινε too much  :08. Spank:  :02. Smash:  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## vAnY

παρασκηνια.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> και?? δουλευουν ολα οκ ??
> Οχι ρωταω γιατι ανησυχησα πατερ...μηπως απο την πολυ προσευχη σου φανηκαν ακρως προκλητικες για εναν ανθρωπο της εκκλησιας και επαθες καμια ζημια...
> αλλα αφου μου λες οτι ειναι ωραιες και σεμνες...οκ



τι να κάνω θα γίνω πιο επεξηγηματικός , το δεδομένο δηλαδή το άκρως προκλητικό είναι και δεδομένο ότι θα κάνει την δουλειά του , ειδικα στην νεολαία που λειτουργεί με την γενετήσια ορμη , λόγω ορμονών .

όταν κατι όμως είναι αισθησιακό και όμορφο χωρις χυδαιότητα , όπως οι συγκεκριμένες , τότε αφήνει να δουλέψει η φαντασία και να καλπάσει οπότε έχοντας αυτή την εικόνα και με την φαντασία στην σωστή κατεύθυνση , ε ναί λοιπόν όλα ευτυχώς δουλεύουν στην εντέλεια και το κυκλοφορικό σύστημα και η πόμπα (καρδιά) .

οπότε βάνυ το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχώ , σηκώνει ο οργανισμός μου συγκινήσεις και ανταποκρίνετε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια αν μπαινουν σε λειτουργια τα συστηματα με αυτες τις φωτος ή εμεις ειμαστε αναπηροι ή εισαι υπερανθρωπος!



μια χαρα είστε εσείς απλα εμείς ειδικα παλια , ποιό εξτρίμ απο αυτες η όπως τα χοτ μπειμπς μόνο σε ταινίες ανω των 18 βλέπαμε ,ειδικα αν είχες μεγαλώσει σε χωριό γάμπα αν έβλεπες η μπούτι ήσουν τυχερός , αλλα είχαν νοστιμιά όμως όλα , αφήστε που τα στρίνκεν δεν είχαν ανακαλυφθεί ακόμη , η τουλάχιστον δεν είχαν τεθεί σε εφαρμογή , οπότε όσο και να έχουν δεί τα μάτια μου τώρα , σημεία και τέρατα που λέμε πάντα κρατάμε μια πισινή ώστε να μην απομυθοποιούμε κάποια πράγματα για να μην παύουν να μας ελκύουν το ενδιαφέρον είναι πάγια τακτικη δηλαδή.

ειδικα στο σχολείο που φορούσαν και ποδιές τα κορίτσια απο γόνατο και κάτω βλέπαμε , αλλα θυμάμε ερχόταν να μου πούν κατι στο αυτί και έλεγα κράτα αποστάσεις και ελεγε γιατι βρε ? γιατι όταν μου μιλάς εκεί κάτι παθαίνω έλεγα και το έκαναν επίτηδες , που να γίνουν τότε  αυτα που γίνονται τωρα , όλα χύμα .
κατευθείαν το χτύπημα της κόμπρας θα έτρωγαν .

οπότε εσείς μια χαρα είστε αφού όλα εχουν να κάνουν με το μυαλό ότι το βλέπεις συνέχεια παύει να σε εξιτάρει , γι αυτό και τα χοτ μπέιμπς αν δείτε τα σχοινάκια είναι λίγο πιο χοντρα για να αφήνουν κατι και στη φαντασία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

(Ηλια προσεχε... :01. Razz: ) 
βασικα θα μπορουσε να μπει και στα χοτ μπειμπς...αλλα προτιμω εδω.. :01. Mr. Green:  Αφιερωμενες σε ολον τον αντρικο πλυθησμο του φορουμ...
(αντε να δω ποτε θα μας κανουν κι εμας μια αφιερωση και στους χοτ brave... :01. ROFL: )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> (Ηλια προσεχε...) 
> βασικα θα μπορουσε να μπει και στα χοτ μπειμπς...αλλα προτιμω εδω.. Αφιερωμενες σε ολον τον αντρικο πλυθησμο του φορουμ...
> (αντε να δω ποτε θα μας κανουν κι εμας μια αφιερωση και στους χοτ brave...)



βάνυ!! βάνυ!! σ ευχαριστούμε που μέσα σε ενα φόρουμ γυμναστικης και ββ , εσύ φροντίζεις και για την εκγύμναση των ματιών μας , αλλα σύντομα θέλουμε να δούμε πιο ρεαλιστικα θέματα απο δικά μας κορίτσια (για σενα χτυπάει η καμπάνα) όχι βέβαια χυδαία γιατι πάνω απ όλα σεβασμός στα δικά μας κορίτσια , απλα όμορφες φωτο και αγωνιστικές .

όσο για την αφιέρωση που λές , σαν αγόρια δεν μας βγαίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι στην ψυχοσύνθεσή μας να βλέπουμε όλους τους άλλους άντρες εχθρούς! χαχαχα!! άλλωστε έχετε και βρίσκετε ανάλογο υλικό .

και μην ξεχνάς δεν θα βάλουμε τα χεράκια μας να βγάλουμε τα ματάκια μας , άλλωστε ξέρω δεν σας ενδιαφέρει εσας το περιτύλιγμα σαν γυναίκες , αλλα ο εσωτερικός κόσμος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## moorouple

Good ole Pauline and her reactionary policy ideas. Maybe she can print more money to fund her campaign?

jc

----------


## anjelica

λιγο ακoμα απο Pauline

----------


## gkih1983

Μάααααανούλααα...  :01. Sad:

----------


## aepiskeptis

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## gym

update!νεα φωτογραφηση φρεσκια φρεσκια  της Pauline Nordin!

καλα η γυναικα τα σπαει...τι να πει κανεις... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 









περα απο το οτι διατηρειται σε τελεια φορμα παρολο που δεν κατεβαινει πλεον σε αγωνες και ειναι επιλογη της,ειναι πολυ καλη και εξυπνη επαγγελματιας...
εχει καταφερει με το περιεργο τυπακι της να εχει πολλους φανς παντως... :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

> update!νεα φωτογραφηση φρεσκια φρεσκια  της Pauline Nordin!
> 
> καλα η γυναικα τα σπαει...τι να πει κανεις...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολυ μου αρεσει το ολο στυλακι της!!!!

----------


## gustavo

Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι γυναίκες με ανεπτυγμένους μύες, φλέβες στα χέρια, κλπ.  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Το θεωρώ - αν εξαιρεθούν ορισμένες σπάνιες περιπτώσεις - ως έλλειψη θηλυκότητας και ορισμένες φορές αντιαισθητικό.

----------


## marvin

> Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι γυναίκες με ανεπτυγμένους μύες, φλέβες στα χέρια, κλπ.  Το θεωρώ - αν εξαιρεθούν ορισμένες σπάνιες περιπτώσεις - ως έλλειψη θηλυκότητας και ορισμένες φορές αντιαισθητικό.


Κριμα γιατι σε ενα ββ φορουμ οπως αυτο η αναπτυξη σε μυες σε εμας τις γυναικες ειναι ενας στοχος.Αλλα δεν μπορουμε να αρεσουμε παντα σε ολους. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nosblos

> Κριμα γιατι σε ενα ββ φορουμ οπως αυτο η αναπτυξη σε μυες σε εμας τις γυναικες ειναι ενας στοχος.Αλλα δεν μπορουμε να αρεσουμε παντα σε ολους.


+1.000...Πολυ σωστα!!
Απλα..ειναι δυφορουμενη η εικονα αυτη....
σε καποιους προκαλει...αισθηση σε καποιους ακριβως το αντιθετο...
το θεμα ειναι να εισαι εσυ καλα με αυτο που σου αρεσει οπτικα η σαν στοχο...και τα υπολοιπα ερχονται σε δευτερη μοιρα... :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

> +1.000...Πολυ σωστα!!
> Απλα..ειναι δυφορουμενη η εικονα αυτη....
> σε καποιους προκαλει...αισθηση σε καποιους ακριβως το αντιθετο...
> το θεμα ειναι να εισαι εσυ καλα με αυτο που σου αρεσει οπτικα η σαν στοχο...και τα υπολοιπα ερχονται σε δευτερη μοιρα...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Ακριβως αυτο ενοουσα!!!!

----------


## dominik

αλλη μια με αλλη γωνια ληψης απο αυτην που εβαλε η vany

----------


## dorita

μου αρεσουν αυτα τα κορμια στις φιτ γυναικες...
εαν θα ηθελα ενα ιδανικο κορμι για μενα θα'θελα αυτο!!!!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

> αλλη μια με αλλη γωνια ληψης απο αυτην που εβαλε η vany



Μολις αλλαξα wallpaper!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει μπει αλλα ....ας ξαναμπει! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Προσωπικά πρωτοεόδα την Pauline όταν τυχαία 'έγραψα' στο youtube Gold's gym και με 'πέταξε΄σε videaki με την Pauline να κάνει προπόνηση και έμεινα :02. Shock:  Αρχικά με την hardcore attitude και μετά με τη θυληκότητα της! Έπειτα την πέτυχα σε φωτογράφηση στο Αμερικάνικο FLEX! Πολύ καλή! Τώρα όσο αναφορά το γυναικείο ΒΒ δε μου αρέσει η υπερβολή. Το υπεργυμνασμένο γυναικείο σώμα που τείνει να θυμίζει αντρικό δε μου αρέσει καθόλου. Αλλά τα κορμιά στο fitness είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΑ. Επίσης παίρνω παράδειγμα και πορώνομαι με τις κοπέλες που κάνουν σκληροπυρηνική προπόνηση.


[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1CulITc2Ro][/YOUTUBE]

----------


## goldenera

Να και το video που σας έλεγα: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1CulITc2Ro

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1CulITc2Ro" target="_blank">

----------


## gym

ενα απο τα ελαχιστα βιντεακια της συγκεκριμενης που κυκολοφορουν ανοικτα στο νετ... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

ειναι φοβερη εμενα πολυ μου αρεσει

----------


## gym



----------


## gym



----------


## gym

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

Re αυτή δεν ήταν πιο τούμπανο??? 
Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λαιτ σε αυτά τα βίντεο απ ότι τη θυμάμαι...

Τα βάρη σε pounds είναι ? :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

μιλας για παλια?ναι ρε ηταν...αλλα τωρα ειναι μοντελ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  και περναει αλλο προφιλ...

pounds πρεπει να ειναι πιστευω...δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα εκει ολο τετοια δεν εχουν? :01. Unsure:

----------


## SHRED

Εεεε τώρα που ξετουμπάνιασε δε μ΄αρέσει και τοσο  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> μιλας για παλια?ναι ρε ηταν...αλλα τωρα ειναι μοντελ  και περναει αλλο προφιλ...
> 
> pounds πρεπει να ειναι πιστευω...δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα εκει ολο τετοια δεν εχουν?


Ωραία είναι κ έτσι...Βασικά νομίζω την προτιμώ γιατί είναι και κοντή,  πιο μεγαλόσωμη σε κάτι βιντεο που την είχα δει περπάταγε σαν το σουγκλάκο ..
Καλά στάνταρ είναι pounds, 40kilo για ώμους δεν παίζει να σηκώνει...
ούτε καν βασικά :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> Ωραία είναι κ έτσι...Βασικά νομίζω την προτιμώ γιατί είναι και κοντή,  πιο μεγαλόσωμη σε κάτι βιντεο που την είχα δει περπάταγε σαν το σουγκλάκο ..
> Καλά στάνταρ είναι pounds, 40kilo για ώμους δεν παίζει να σηκώνει...
> ούτε καν βασικά


κοιτα για παλιοτερα οταν ηταν τερατινι ειχε αναφερει καλα νουμερα για τα κιλα της...τωρα νταξει εχει ''αλλη φιλοσοφια''

καλη ειναι ετσι...πιο νορμαλ...κ ετσι τραβαει κοσμο...βεβαια ετσι ασπρουλιαρα δεν λεει πολυ αλλα οταν μαυριζει,ειναι ρεσπεκτ η ξινη! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Μήπως είναι ιδέα μας επειδή είναι ασπρη και δεν είναι σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση?
Ή την έχεις παρακολουθήσει και όντως έχει πέσει κατηγορία?

----------


## gym

> Μήπως είναι ιδέα μας επειδή είναι ασπρη και δεν είναι σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση?
> Ή την έχεις παρακολουθήσει και όντως έχει πέσει κατηγορία?


οχι πεσμενη ειναι...την εχω απο κοντα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
επιτηδες γιατι προωθει ετσι καλυτερα την επιχειρηση της Fighter Diet με τον πρωην της τον Pavel ,ο οποιος ειναι αυτος ο ψηλος ασπρουλιαρης Σουηδος φωτογραφοπς μοντελων που κανει προπονηση μαζι της...

με αυτα τα κιλα ειναι πιο προσιτη στο κοινο γιατι αυτο ειναι νατουραλ *συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της...* :01. Mr. Green: 

σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση σε αυτα τα κιλα ειναι συνεχεια μα πραγματικα συνεχεια...ανετα παιζει κ αυριο αμα της πεις...
καθως με αυτη την διατροφη της και το στυλ προπονησης της,διατηρεισαι lean 365 μερες τον χρονο! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Δηλαδεί τί εννοεί μ αυτό??
Οτί πριν ήταν λιγότερο νάτουραλ??
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κάτσε ρε τι αγωνιστική...τα μπράτσα της τα δικά μου μου θυμίζουν, ούτε φλέβα ούτε κοψίματα έχει...
Εκτός αν φταίει ότι είναι σα γάλα.....

----------


## vaggan

> οχι πεσμενη ειναι...την εχω απο κοντα!
> επιτηδες γιατι προωθει ετσι καλυτερα την επιχειρηση της Fighter Diet με τον πρωην της τον Pavel ,ο οποιος ειναι αυτος ο ψηλος ασπρουλιαρης Σουηδος φωτογραφοπς μοντελων που κανει προπονηση μαζι της...
> 
> με αυτα τα κιλα ειναι πιο προσιτη στο κοινο γιατι αυτο ειναι νατουραλ *συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της...*
> 
> σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση σε αυτα τα κιλα ειναι συνεχεια μα πραγματικα συνεχεια...ανετα παιζει κ αυριο αμα της πεις...
> καθως με αυτη την διατροφη της και το στυλ προπονησης της,διατηρεισαι lean 365 μερες τον χρονο!


ελενη οταν λες την εχεις εννοεις σωματικα η την εχεις δει απο κοντα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> Δηλαδεί τί εννοεί μ αυτό??
> Οτί πριν ήταν λιγότερο νάτουραλ??
> 
> 
> Κάτσε ρε τι αγωνιστική...τα μπράτσα της τα δικά μου μου θυμίζουν, ούτε φλέβα ούτε κοψίματα έχει...
> Εκτός αν φταίει ότι είναι σα γάλα.....


κοιτα οντως φαινεται μικρη εδω κ εγω το ιδιο ειδα αλλα λεω νταξει εχει καλο definition κ ειναι καργα γραμμωμενη..,ρε βγαζει ινες αμα δεις και πανω κ αμα δεις κ κατω σε γλουτο!ινες τωρα γυναικα σε γλουτο! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

οχι απλα λεει οτι στο παρελθον ο λογος που ηταν τοσο bulky ειναι οτι εκανε κ αυτα τα τσιτ μεαλ μια στο τοσο κ ειχε αλλη προπονηση!

ΤΩρα ομως με την fighter diet ( ε ρε διαφημιση  :01. Mr. Green: ) εχει βρει τον τροπο να μενει φουλ απο φαγητο δηλαδη κορεσμο αλλα και να μενει γραμμωμενη αλλα και με καλη μυικοτητα...

σιγουρα δεν βοηθαει το οτι ειναι ασπρουλιαρα...ειναι κ απο σουηδια καταλαβαινεις... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

παντως αν την παρακολουθησεις ειναι συνεχεια μπομπα κ με φλεβες κ ολα σου λεω αλλα εδω μπορει να μην φαινεται λογω χρωματος αλλα κ γενικα φωτισμου στο γυμ...
εχει κατι φωτο που βγαζει μετα απο προπ(ξερεις στο μπανιο χαχα) κ ειναι φετες...(τις εχει μπαναρει το φβ φαντασου)

----------


## SHRED

Νταξει οι Σουηδοί είναι και λίγο τρελοί σύμφωνα με στατιστικά είναι απο του πιο δραστήριους λαούς όσον αφορά την γυμναστική. Τελευταίοι έρχονται οι Έλληνες και οι Βούλγαροι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο που διάβασα  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

ενω μου αρεσει γενικα το σωμα της ,οι κοιλιακοι της ειναι πολυ περιεργοι...καθολου ωραιο σχημα...το εχει πει κ η ιδια οτι βαριεται κιολας να τους προπονει καθως το αποτελεσμα τους φαινεται μονο μεσα απο διατροφη,..

οιπως κ να χει,δεν ειναι το σημειο της...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Φρέσκες..

----------


## grtech

Στέλιο πολύ καλές φώτο  :03. Thumb up:  ειδικά στην τελευταία αυτό θα πει σκληρά καπούλια  :01. Mr. Green: .

 Πάντως και στις δύο έχει εμφανή σημάδια - κοκκινίλες στο όμορφο σωματάκι της, κάτι σαν αλλεργική αντίδραση.





> Νταξει οι Σουηδοί είναι και λίγο τρελοί σύμφωνα με στατιστικά είναι απο του πιο δραστήριους λαούς όσον αφορά την γυμναστική. Τελευταίοι έρχονται οι Έλληνες και οι Βούλγαροι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο που διάβασα


Ότι αφορά τους Έλληνες σε σχέση με τους Σουηδούς υπάρχουν ελάχιστες διαφορές, αν στην Ελλάδα είχαμε το σύστημα αθλητικής παιδείας και μια λειτουργική στατιστική υπηρεσία όπως έχουν εδώ πάνω ποιος μας έπιανε. Γενικά το άρθρο είναι μύθος είναι μύθος .....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Specter

> Φρέσκες..


Αυτη δεν παιζει να είναι natural με τπτ ομως

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτη δεν παιζει να είναι natural με τπτ ομως


Καλά,δεν θα παει να παίξει και στην ΙΝΒΑ. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vagg

με τετοιο κ*λο που εχει πολυνεικε νομιζω θα μπορουσαν να κανουν μια εξαιρεση για το κοριτσι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατσε γιατι μου βαζεις ιδεες και για αλλους που καναν τα στραβα ματια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν ξερω τι λέτε αλλα εγω νομίζω χάλασε παλια πιο γλυκια και όμορφη ήταν και πιο χυτό κορμί με θυληκότητα είχε , σαν να σκλήρυνε μου φαίνετε η εκτός αν οι φωτο και ο φωτισμός την αλλοιώνουν την εικόνα της

----------

